
Massive DDoS attack keeps The Pirate Bay offline for over a day - aritraghosh007
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/05/massive-ddos-attack-keeps-the-pirate-bay-offline-for-over-a-day/
======
dschmidt11
I highly doubt Anonymous would be behind it, considering they let everyone
know when they issue an attack

